# SubliDecal



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

In the past I have never been 100% happy with SubliFlex which is what we were using for number plates. Kevin a Johnson Plastic recommended using SubliDecal to print on and apply to the number plates.

Wow - what a difference. The print quality on the SubliDecal is incredible and now are plates are every bit of the highest quality to go along with our other sports apparel. 

Curious what other uses people have found for this material.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds interesting. Can you post a picture of what you are doing with it. I've never used it.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I saw there site about a week ago. I wish they sold Sublimation Mugs.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

dim116 said:


> Sounds interesting. Can you post a picture of what you are doing with it. I've never used it.


We use it for BMX number plates now. It was a bit tricky to get everything to line up as the SubliDecal does shrink a little thus we went through some waste getting the mounting holes to line up with the plastic number plates. We first use a cutter to cut out the shape and mounting holes then press the image onto the vinyl like material. Interesting as you press at only 350 for 3 1/2 minutes. 

The results are worth the time and surely beats printing directly to SubliFlex in quality of image. We may offer miniture version of number plates as just decals for teams as well to use as stickers. AN alternative to teams wanting low quantity, full color sticker like material.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice job RR


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks great Mark.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

What was wrong with the printing quality of the SubliFlex, other than it being fairly thin?

In any case, I've used SubliDecal (and similar gloss polyester films) for control panel fronts, which is one of my main product areas.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

GordonM said:


> What was wrong with the printing quality of the SubliFlex, other than it being fairly thin?
> 
> In any case, I've used SubliDecal (and similar gloss polyester films) for control panel fronts, which is one of my main product areas.


SubliFlex is the perfect thickness for what we useed it for it is just the print quality is below average on it.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

That's nice. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Rooster Shooter (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice job as always Riderz Ready. So is this new material suitable for exteroir signage?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Rooster Shooter said:


> Nice job as always Riderz Ready. So is this new material suitable for exteroir signage?


Unless laminated, sublimated substrates are seldom good for prolonged outdoor exposure. The dyes are not UV safe.


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

I realize this thread has been a while, but do you think this material would work well for decals used on power wheels? For the laminate, do you have a recommendation?


----------

